
Crook offers 1,300 PayPal accounts, claims billions more are compromised - davesailer
http://www.csoonline.com/article/3011053/data-protection/crook-offers-1-300-paypal-accounts-claims-billions-more-are-compromised.html
======
mariuolo
Billions? How credible is that?

Paypal itself says they have just 173 million active customer accounts
([https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/about](https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/about))
and they'd have every reason to inflate that number.

